# Is MyLink really this buggy?



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i did a quick glance over ( sorry its long mate) i have had the same issues with my radio. sometimes it wont reconize my ipod, or eject then reconnect. 

as for changing what you are listening to, from what i have seen with my system is that it picks up where you left it last time, BUT, the ipod portion does take a few extra seconds for the computer to recognize the ipod part of a a iphone( or even on the ipod itself). i had them look at it at a dealer and it passed with flying colors. 

i hate to say it, i think this system just has a few bugs in it... its not unheard of, my fathers old truck and his freinds truck both had a bit of a ghost in the system. Fortunatly for me the system usually works ... that is 99% of the time. 

lastly i have never...NEVER been able to recreate it (that is so rare that happens not being able to recreate an issue for a dealer...not)

seems to just fix itself


----------



## jsnowbordr47 (Aug 10, 2013)

Isn't that how it always goes? We see an issue maybe just once, or maybe everyday, but when we bring it to the dealer to look at, the car is on its best behavior.lol I have 2 rattles from both doors, looks like it's the door panel because I can replicate the noise when I push against it. But I bet if I brought it to the dealer they wouldn't find a road rough enough to duplicate it.lol 


Same thing happened with our 95 Suburban, we had a new GM Goodwrench installed, a few weeks later the idle was rough and it felt like it had a misfire. Brought it back in, they said it was fine. It failed smog, so we brought it in again, timing is off, they fix it, it passes. Again running rough did a whole bunch of stuff, plugs, wires, motor mounts, still running rough (remember, brand new engine, not a rebuild). Finally, we got it acting up at the right moment, so we drop by. They acknowledge the shaking, but the official line is, "That's just how the engines from that generation were, they're not supposed to run as smoothly as the new engines." Really? I don't think anyone in 1995 would have bought a 95 Suburban or Silverado if the NVH levels were as bad on this engine. We've just learned to live with the lack of refinement, can't do anything, the 3 year/100,000 mile warranty is already out. Too bad they didn't have a satisfaction guaranteed clause.lol


I dunno, I've been a GM guy my whole life. My family has been driving GM vehicles since the 1930s. But there are those moments when I take a look at other guys, and I just wonder.lol


Still loving the Cruze though. Still would choose it if I had to do it all over, now if the Verano had better fuel economy...lol


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

It seems that MyLink and Apple products don't play real well together. I don't have an iphone, but I did have a 160GB ipod classic that worked great with the aftermarket JVC system in my Jeep and had similar issues to yours in the Cruze. It would also lock up the ipod from time to time and I had to do a reset to get it back.

Lots of people with iphones have posted about issues with them also. My Samsung Galaxy S2 works really well with it, although I don't use Pandora too often.

It seems like the iwhatever and MyLink are fighting each other for control.

I got a 64GB flash drive and use that instead of the ipod and the car seems much happier.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Mine has bugs aswell and its a 2013. 
I never use the USB cord to connect my iPhone, so I do t have some of your issues. My screen freezes steady if I skip a few songs and takes up to two or three songs to catch up if it even does in my trip. 
Another issue which is similar is I am listening to Bluetooth audio get to the store run in come out start my car and then voila it's playing fm radio. I don't get that. 
MI don't hate it either, but in Canada it's a 700$ option that's its certainly not worth with so many issues. It's kinda like gm just thought of it and threw it in there with little to know testing. I mean get some apple people and google people on it!


----------



## CoB (Sep 1, 2013)

And here I thought it was just mine that was buggy! Overall I'm happy with mine as well, but it does have some idiosyncrasies. The one thing that I can 'make happen' is when I'm playing Bluetooth from my iPhone... and I manually change to the next song... the on-screen display doesn't change to show the new song title. If I just let a song finish and go on to the next one by itself, the screen updates properly with the new song title. Also, when I start the car, sometimes it plays whatever the last source was, and sometimes it switches to a new source. I haven't been able to figure out a pattern on that one.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

From what I was told, Droid has way more issues than our iOS devices. In short, kill all apps before turning the car on to make sure you have the best experience with MyLink. You can go all OCD and reboot your phone walking down the stairs before you get outside to the car as well. The OCD step usually works for the playing music through the phone instead of the car issue. Unplug and plug back in will do nothing to correct this issue. One more step to take before driving to dealer is reset the radio to defalt settings. You need to delete and re pair your phone back to the radio if you do this step and wait for the *indexing* to stop before you go back to normal. **Indexing** is the radio trying to copy your contacts so it can use them for voice dial. Indexing also takes longer if you got a ton of apps in the background: reason I said kill all apps before getting in the car. 

If you go to the dealership make sure you have an official droid cord and not something Verizon gives you as a constalation prize for buying their phone service. They will 99% of the time plug up the aux/usb tester in and blame the aftermarket cord to be the sole reason it's not working. 

I haven't figured the exact number for playlist but try and keep them under 30 so they recognize it. Another issue you will find is using voice to call a song that does not play on your phone. This will lock the radio up untill you press hang up/mute from the radio or sterring wheel.

Bluetooth streaming takes place when the phoone *IS NOT *connected via USB cord. I epic failed that one as well. As for the calls if you are already on the phone and get into the car still on the phone it sometimes remeber that setting. Also this happens when you start off on a call with bluetooth off then switch on to use cars hansfree settings. It remebers privacy mode again for that too. Next time someone calls in that drive cycle it will answer but in prvacy mode as you were when you got in the car. I sometimes fudge this as well because I can find the number faster in favorites than voice dialing it.

Besides all that my biggest issue is the radio not responding to skip up and down from the wheel or the radio it's self.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

When I first set out to buy a new car, I knew that I wanted a Cruze and had my heart set on the MyLink system as well. I opted for the ECO model without the MyLink, and haven't been happier. I've been reading a lot about people having issues with it. Perhaps when it comes time to trade this one in (if I decide NOT to run it until it wont run anymore), I will get the MyLink or future equivalent. By then maybe they will have the kinks worked out of the system.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

airbornedave said:


> When I first set out to buy a new car, I knew that I wanted a Cruze and had my heart set on the MyLink system as well. I opted for the ECO model without the MyLink, and haven't been happier. I've been reading a lot about people having issues with it. Perhaps when it comes time to trade this one in (if I decide NOT to run it until it wont run anymore), I will get the MyLink or future equivalent. By then maybe they will have the kinks worked out of the system.


Hopefully 2.0 version the other cars got already.


----------



## jsnowbordr47 (Aug 10, 2013)

I wish GM would follow Apple's protocol for system updates and support cars for at least several years. It looks like the 2014 Cruze will have the Siri feature, but for 2013 we're out of luck. It can't be anything more than a software thing since Siri is an iPhone feature just routed through the speakers (which can be done via the phone).

It would also be nice if GM updated the Cruze version of MyLink to have the look and feel of the new version of MyLink. The current MyLink system was a major leap vs what was in the old GM navigation/touchscreen system, but the MyLink 2.0 (or whatever version it is) looks way nicer.

I think Ford updates their Sync/MyTouch systems fairly regularly. GM should take notice. Then again, from what I've heard the MyTouch system is so messed up, that those updates may be necessary just for the consumer to get basic use out of the system.lol

If I had to do it all over again, I'd still choose my car and the MyLink system. It works... mostly.lol


----------



## Pukwudgie (Nov 13, 2013)

There is no reason GM can't upgrade our 2013 MyLink systems to the 2.0 version. Or at least a small update to fix small issues and speed it up -- AND add the ability to watch video files while parked.

Come on GM! Who's in charge of tech of there? Throw us a bone!


----------

